# Good Limited Ingredient for Sensitive Stomachs



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok, since I can't any diet answers out of my vet other than Purina name the product. (It's a really low key clinic) What's a really good limited ingredient food for sensitive stomachs?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Purina? Wow!

You could try a grain free food. i've fed Nature's Variety Instinct (although it caused a tiny bit of looser stool at the beginning) 

My girl with allergies is on this food
HYPOALLERGENIC HP | Royal Canin Veterinary Diet

She actually really likes it!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

In my experience, home cooked food or canned food is better than kibble for a sensitive tummy. Again, in my personal experience, a protein and rice is actually better for a sensitive stomach than grain free kibble. You will have to experiment because not all stomachs are sensitive to the same things. If your pup won't eat something and you know they have a sensitive stomach, it could be that their stomach hurts from eating the very thing you are feeding.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

A true Limited Diet is one protein and one carb only. Nothing else. It's a bit different from a food for sensitive stomachs. Does your vet think maybe your little one is dealing more with an IBS issue? If it is more of an IBS issue, a soft diet is really the way you need to go to allow the gut to heal. Grain free is the better way to go to help keep the inflammation down. There are several great canned limited diets.

Addiction Herbed Duck Confit & California Natural Salmon & Sweet Potato are a couple that I've had really great results with for friends who are dealing with IBS issues.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> A true Limited Diet is one protein and one carb only. Nothing else. It's a bit different from a food for sensitive stomachs. Does your vet think maybe your little one is dealing more with an IBS issue? If it is more of an IBS issue, a soft diet is really the way you need to go to allow the gut to heal. Grain free is the better way to go to help keep the inflammation down. There are several great canned limited diets.
> 
> Addiction Herbed Duck Confit & California Natural Salmon & Sweet Potato are a couple that I've had really great results with for friends who are dealing with IBS issues.


:goodpost:

I'm not really familiar with diets for sensitive stomachs because luckily, that isn't something I have had to deal with. The royal canin product i'm feeding is listed as this
_The diet is specifically formulated to assist in the diagnosis and management of adverse food reactions with dermatologic or gastrointestinal signs in adult dogs and puppies._

so that is pretty generic.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Natural Balance has a few LID formulas, they have Potato & Duck, Sweet Potato & Venison, and Sweet Potato & Fish. You can choose between dry kibble or canned food.

I currently have London on a limited canned diet for tummy issues, and am feeding her California Natural Salmon & Sweet Potato. I'm not sure if California Natural has a limited dry kibble that is grain-free. They may only have options that contain rice.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It depends on the cause. If it is a food allergy then any diet with a novel protein and carb. Other dogs with tummy issues need a food with a lower fat content.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tessa has a sensitivity to chicken so we've used Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison and also Fosters & Smith Lamb and Brown Rice. Both are on Whole Dog Journal's list of approved foods. I moisten them with warm water for about 10 minutes before serving so they're soft and also so she gets enough water with her food. I think both are available in canned as well.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Shoni had IBS symptoms off and on until I changed to Nature's Variety frozen raw food. It is grain free and limited veggies. Only 1 protein to each flavor variety.

Experiment to find what in particular bothers your dog.


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

My Zoe has a very sensitive tummy. I feed her the Wellness Simple Food Solutions formulas. They come in both cannd and dry and in several different flavors. They are also free of meat by-products, wheat, corn, soy, eggs, artificial flavors and colors. She does very good on these and seems to really like them too.


----------



## Abigail Lilly (Jul 24, 2012)

My Abigail has done wonderfully on Natural Balance Venison and Sweet Potato.


----------

